# Barbecue catering events?



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

I am getting a large BBQ rig built by a local welder. From my calculation and other rig I think I shoould be able to smoke ribs for 150 people. The main chamber is 30 inch by 60 inch with a fire box of 20 X 20 X 20 inch on a trailer 6 feet wide and 12 feet long.

Does anyone have a similar rig and possibly some catering advice for me?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

fans in the summer.....there is nothing like 95*+ weather and a full grill. I also make sure I have a change of clothes ... hot really hot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

You could alway smoke the ribs ahead of time then freeze them(natural tenderizer) then just warm them up on the grill. Still get the ambiance of the grill without the risk of something going wrong on the day of the event.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Being from SC I have seen, and competed in a "few" BBQ events. We actually won one event last spring.  What a great time. One great "addtion" to a rig that I just saw was a small "computer type" fan added to the smoke box. It pushed the smoke across the chamber quite well. Have a designated place added on the trailer for your wood, to carry to and from the events. Consider the extruded wire box *with a lid*, chunks of wood tumbleing down the road when they get bounced out can get ya in trouble. You should also add a place for water and catch basin, health dept. likes to see that. Are you going to be using Stainless steel grids for a cooking surface.. if not mebbe you should consider it, easier to keep clean when you get home, pressure washer, or stop by the car wash. Also add a place for coolers to carry product, NOT the small coolers but the 128qt type, Marine type coolers definately hold ice, product better. Also add a couple of thermometers to the top of the unit, afterall tempeprature control is essential when cooking "Q" Also a tongue jack to jack the unit off the truck, and a couple of supports welded on the corners to ensure stability and the unit being level. Also TWO burners for pots of beans, brunswick stew, etc. 

Plan for the unit to be totally self contained so you can set up anywhere and cook. 

I have lots more. If you private message me I can direct you to some sites to see pictures of other rigs, trailers, and portable pits. Best of luck


----------



## kvonnj (Aug 3, 2010)

Are you going to be using Stainless steel grids for a cooking surface.. if not mebbe you should consider it, easier to keep clean when you get home, pressure washer, or stop by the car wash.  

Now... THAT'S a tip. Never would have thought of the cart wash!


----------

